# Ym2210 paint



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Long story short, rust, rust, and more rust and Dents!
Was gunna sand it, decided to sand blast! That worked.
Didn't take pics before I started but had some pics.
This was painted candy apple and antique white...
It's a good idea to have help with (finders!)
Went with oil based paint and primer and good brush;I
It laid down really good lol
Went back with stainless screws and bolts approx $150..
Just got the lights in last week/a friend gave me, headlights are halogen, rear work light is led/boat light.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> Long story short, rust, rust, and more rust and Dents!
> Was gunna sand it, decided to sand blast! That worked.
> Didn't take pics before I started but had some pics.
> This was painted candy apple and antique white...
> ...


Um, ah, is white the primer or is it the final coat? If the final coat, your machine looks more like a Japan made Satoh tractor.  Oh, it does match your nice white truck. 

Did you read my posting on the other forum for the halogen bulb upgrades last month? Wagner HM202. I got a box of 10 for $1.83 each from Rockauto.com 

Your hard and handy work paid off, the machine looks really refreshed.  

Yes, finding the stainless fastener hardware replacements takes some time.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

No i don't think so you have url?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> No i don't think so you have url?


URL for something like a Satoh tractor? 

Here is a Satoh S650G 








Satoh Tractor S650G W/ Loader, 3PTH, Gasoline, 2 Speed PTO (400 to 600) 25HP - Bodnarus Auctioneering


Satoh Tractor S650G W/ Loader, 3PTH, Gasoline, 2 Speed PTO (400 to 600) 25HP - Bodnarus Auctioneering




bodnarus.liveauctiongroup.com













Satoh s650g tractor with attachments $4,800 - $4800 (Delton)


Satoh S650-G 4,800 - 25 HP- Compact Utility Tractor- Hydraulic snow plow manual angle - 3 Speed Hi-Low- Locking Rear Differential- PTO is multi-speed 5401000- 900 hours- Tire chainsIncludes the following 3 point attachments.-60 back blade-Slip bucket Rear scoop bucket




shoppok.com





Here is a Satoh S550G





1980 Satoh Elk S - 550g Compact Tractor W/ Custom Hydraulic Blade And 3pt Scraper


1980 Satoh Elk S - 550g Compact Tractor W/ Custom Hydraulic Blade And 3pt Scraper Photos and info - TwentyWheels



twentywheels.com





Here is Satoh S370D








Satoh S370D Diesel 4WD Tractor Mitsubishi for Sale in Boiling Springs, SC - OfferUp


Used (normal wear), Up for sale is a satoh s370D beaver tractor. Runs strong, has a smooth clutch and shifts great. Has rear differential lock and independent left and right brakes. 4wd works great, runs like a tank has 3 gears forward and 3 reverse gears and a high and low range. 3 speed PTO. 3...




offerup.com





I only know about these machines becasue they too were made in Japan. Mitsubishi acquired the company later on. 
They are well sought after machines.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

No i ment the url/other sight you posted on about the light bulbs lol
You are on all of them rofl.
The white is not white. It's antique white/ very soft white. I saw this color long time ago on a tractor and I liked it... family likes it but I think they dont want to hurt my feelings.
I can tell cuz 1/2 of them have there Hands over there mouth;-)


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> No i ment the url/other sight you posted on about the light bulbs lol
> You are on all of them rofl.
> The white is not white. It's antique white/ very soft white. I saw this color long time ago on a tractor and I liked it... family likes it but I think they dont want to hurt my feelings.
> I can tell cuz 1/2 of them have there Hands over there mouth;-)


For the halogens see here:





[email protected] | YM headlamp bulbs. P15D or H6M in halogen or LED







yanmar-tractor-owners.groups.io





and also here,









Headlamps from P15D-25 incandescent to HALOGENS.


My goal was to keep the OE look to the YM machine. I've seen the LED headlamps and it took away the natural era look. Yet, finding the P15D-25 bulbs at a good price is a pain. And typically what you do find is the 25W/25W vs the OE 25W/35W (low/high beam). After consulting a few vehicle...




www.tractorbynet.com


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> The white is not white. It's antique white/ very soft white. I saw this color long time ago on a tractor and I liked it... family likes it but I think they dont want to hurt my feelings.


I really bet then, the tractor you saw was a late 1960s thru 1970s Satoh.  They were imported and sold here in North America for a good long time, even after Mitsubishi bought them.


----------

